

No, you are not ‘running late’, you are rude and selfish - iambaskar
http://vitamintalent.com/vitabites/no-you-are-not-running-late-you-are-rude-and-selfish

======
justinsb
True (and I'm guilty of this).

However... dinner times are a very culturally dependent thing. Dinner at
7:30PM might mean "food served at 7:30", or it might mean "I will be thinking
about turning on the oven at 7:30". I like "7 for 8" (don't arrive before 7,
we're eating at 8), to avoid the ambiguity.

------
saurik
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5028939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5028939)

^ the last time this was posted. (I will refrain from repasting my response.)

------
serve_yay
Sure. Unexpected things do happen though, even to people who value punctuality
and make serious efforts to be on time. You have to give people an out. (Yes,
even when they are being rude and selfish.)

His behavior at the dentist is particularly bad. Who is being rude, and who is
being selfish?

------
loco5niner
You are correct, and I am often guilty of this. Except today, when I was
running on time for a lunch meeting, and the wind had knocked a tree into the
road. There ARE exceptions....

------
chrisbennet
I've found that "Late guy pays" helps people be on time for lunch.

